# Duda de salida del amplificador 16W con LM383



## turbojet (May 29, 2009)

Hola, encontré este circuito 
http://www.ladelec.com/practicas/con-analogica/335-amplificador-de-audio-de-16-w-con-12-vdc.html

Es un amplificador de 16W pero tengo una duda, de donde saco la señal de salida?

En esto del audio estoy un poco perdido, estoy estudiando un ciclo de electronica pero este año no hemos echo el credito de sonido y no tengo mucha idea de estos integrados.

Un saludo y muchas gracias!


----------



## mnicolau (May 29, 2009)

Hola turbo, la RL de 4Ω que se encuentra en el centro vendría a representar el altavoz, ahí está tu salida.

Saludos


----------



## turbojet (May 29, 2009)

Ostia! jajaja gracias, la verdad que no me había ni fijado. 

Saludos


----------



## turbojet (May 29, 2009)

Hola de nuevo, hay algun otro chip que se pueda adaptar a este circuito? esque no lo encuentro en ninguna web que lo comercialice. O algun otro esquema pq tengo un altaboz aqui de 16W.

Por ejemplo el LM386

Un saludo


----------



## Mandrake (May 29, 2009)

turbojet dijo:
			
		

> . . . hay algun otro chip que se pueda adaptar a este circuito? . . .



Ese integrado es "_primo-hermano_" de los TDA2002, TDA2003, TDA2006, y TDA2008. Tienes esas 4 opciones.


----------



## elaficionado (May 29, 2009)

Hola.

Su reemplazo o equivalente es TDA2002.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## turbojet (May 30, 2009)

Hola, una pregunta. 

En el circuito hay dos resistencias que vienen después del negativo de los capacitores de 470micros, pone 2,2 que son 2,2 ohm o 2,2K?

Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (May 30, 2009)

Hola.
Es de 2.2 ohm

Chao.
elaficionado.

Nota: Si puedes descarga la hoja de datos (datasheet) del TDA2002, allí encontrarás más información acerca del circuito.


----------

